# Stabilized Russian olive burl pen blanks



## norman vandyke (Sep 10, 2015)

These blanks have some attitude(cracks, inclusions, bug holes) but are stabilized and solid. 3/4" square ranging in length from 2.25"-4.25". Free of charge. You just pay shipping sfrb.


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 10, 2015)

I would love to have them


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 10, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> I would love to have them


Excellent! Pm incoming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 10, 2015)

PM sent!


----------

